# best bands



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

what type of bands do you prefer on your slingshots? i prefer thera band gold.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have only shot the saunders bands and thera gold. I like the thera gold.

For tubes I like the trumark rr-t and rr-2 tubes.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like pink floyd, srv, jimi hendrix .... oh wait you meant slingshot bands.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, in that case metallica and kid rock are what I prefer


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Haha, in that case metallica and kid rock are what I prefer


Schubert, Debussy, Beethoven for me. However, it's a bit of a stretch to call these bands (bad pun)


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I prefer to shoot Tex's bands. However, they are not long for life. Flatband's linatex bands are more durable and are certainly worth having, but not quite as zippy. Even still, I like their action. All the different rubbers and their various lengths, thicknesses, and widths have a different action, like bows do.

While on vacation picked up a buncha Filipino gum(I think it is, anyway) rubber, comes in red, orange, and yellow. Can be had in flat belts about 42 inches long in 1/2, 3/4,and 1 inch thickness. I am experimenting with the 1 inch, I like it in a single band. Super cheap stuff, and performance very good. The lack of taper makes the band a bit heavy, but it's tolerable. It doubles well in all widths as well.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I prefer to shoot Tex's bands. However, they are not long for life. Flatband's linatex bands are more durable and are certainly worth having, but not quite as zippy. Even still, I like their action. All the different rubbers and their various lengths, thicknesses, and widths have a different action, like bows do.
> 
> While on vacation picked up a buncha Filipino gum(I think it is, anyway) rubber, comes in red, orange, and yellow. Can be had in flat belts about 42 inches long in 1/2, 3/4,and 1 inch thickness. I am experimenting with the 1 inch, I like it in a single band. Super cheap stuff, and performance very good. The lack of taper makes the band a bit heavy, but it's tolerable. It doubles well in all widths as well.


Yes I would agree with you I like flatbands Linatex they are great, but then so are all his other bands.
If I'm making my own I would go for either gold or silver theraband.
Martin


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

And what about Black Thera-band?

I am going to make a order on black, for butterfly band set.

Hope i will be happy with them


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I prefer thera gold ! 
It is not worth having 150-200 shots out of a band then you need to chage them.
I am experiamenting with 1745 tubes first test is a disapointment .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

brooklyn00003 said:


> I prefer thera gold ! It is not worth having 150-200 shots out of a band then you need to chage them.I am experiamenting with 1745 tubes first test is a disapointment .


What was the dissapointment, you will have to measure your draw length and cut to size,I have been using 1745* for several months now it's all I use and im very happy with it but you do have to get it right for the best results, 1cm to long or short and it will make quite a difference 9.5mm steel is the ammo I use most of the time,sometimes 8mm but not regularily.If you wish to shoot bigger ammo then you will probably have to use flatband.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yippie -Yi -Yoo -Ki -Yay, Im on the Tex Express Bullet Train and Ye -Ha what a ride.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have decided to buy some gum rubber for testing compared to gold thera band. could someone lead me to a link on where i can buy a small ammount of gum rubber. thanks


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Flatband will most likely sell you some.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Flatband is a custom band maufacturer. Most of the time, he can customize your situation according to what you do. You cant go wrong with Gary. 
Tex makes some nice bands as well.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I prefer thera gold ! It is not worth having 150-200 shots out of a band then you need to chage them.I am experiamenting with 1745 tubes first test is a disapointment .


What was the dissapointment, you will have to measure your draw length and cut to size,I have been using 1745* for several months now it's all I use and im very happy with it but you do have to get it right for the best results, 1cm to long or short and it will make quite a difference 9.5mm steel is the ammo I use most of the time,sometimes 8mm but not regularily.If you wish to shoot bigger ammo then you will probably have to use flatband.
[/quote]

I have opened a thread aboutthis yesterday .Please check.
Cheers
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1978-whats-the-best-way-to-connect-tubes/


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

For my future reference, where do y'all buy Theraband? Or other flatband rubber material? I'm new, so I will be buying band sets from various members here for a while, but eventually I might want to try making my own for my PS-2 slingshot..

Also, I just ordered a Dankung.com Jungle Hunter II and 10 meters of their 2040 tubing and some pouches. That spare tubing was so cheap I wonder about it's quality. We'll see once it gets here. Where do y'all buy your tubing?

Thanks -- Dave


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

My company buys from amazon, and tubing for my partners jungle hunter comes from dankung.com


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I have a messed up shoulder so I'm using light bands and tubes. Thera blue flat bands or 20*40 tubes on my naturals, or Flatband's gum rubber on my vintage forks ( although they aren't exactly light ). You really can't go wrong with Flatband's products. I have had no problem with the quality of Dankung's tubing and the price is great.

You can get gum rubber on eBay or from amazon.com.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

My prefered available bands are the Hunter gold or Baumstamm's double blue.My ideal bands would have as much power as possible while at a usable draw weight.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I cut bands from Dan skin Yoga straps not sure how they compare to the others but I do like Gary's "Flatbad" bands. I only get 3 or 4 hundred shots out of mine think its because I'm new at cutting bands and just need more practice.


----------



## luresalive (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm happy with double theraband silver, get too much handshake with T Gold, but surprisingly there seems very little difference in power and a lot more accuracy with the silver.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

haertig said:


> For my future reference, where do y'all buy Theraband? Or other flatband rubber material? I'm new, so I will be buying band sets from various members here for a while, but eventually I might want to try making my own for my PS-2 slingshot..Also, I just ordered a Dankung.com Jungle Hunter II and 10 meters of their 2040 tubing and some pouches. That spare tubing was so cheap I wonder about it's quality. We'll see once it gets here. Where do y'all buy your tubing?Thanks -- Dave


I buy tubing from the same site the 4 strand 2040* is good quality and easy to pull suitable for women or children it is what you make it you can go up to 8 strand.Personnally I use the 1745* it's alot stronger again it is what you make it you can also go up to 8 strand here is one I completed today it is 6 strand 1745*


----------

